# how much does it cost to get started?



## rainbowmoon (Apr 8, 2007)

I really want to learn more about beekeeping. I would love to start a hive this spring.

how much did it cost you to get started?


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

It's possible to do it very cheaply, but there's no way I'm admitting how much I've spent!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Apr 8, 2007)

lol.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

A heck of a lot more than you are told!!!
I am not going to tell you how much I have in each hive..but I have copper English style tops,screen bottom boards, dh build cute stands for each hive, I painted them "Return to Paradise (green) so you get the picture.. 


Go online and order catologs. A few I use (can't remember where you are) Miller Bee's , Kelly's, Durant's ---Just type in Beekeeping supplies and see who is close to you...... order and start dreaming.. Many are online with prices..

I would suggest that you call your Agri Dept and ask about a club.. It will be well worth your effort to join.. Call your State beekeeping Assc. They might have programs that will help off set the cost of beekeeping.. NC offered new beekeepers two hives, bees and queens... trying to help with the shortage of bees... **** luck and enjoy Queen Bee


----------



## swtucker (Oct 16, 2007)

Whatever you do - I'd recommend starting with 2 colonies so you can have something to compare too. Here are my startup costs from early this year. All of this stuff came from Dadant except for the NUC.

2 x complete hive without foundation unassembled $55.50 = $111
2 x Foundation 10 sheets $9.30 = 18.6
4 x Medium Honey super $20 = $80
4 x Medium foundation $7.60 = $30.4
2 x Boardman Feeder $2.95 = $5.9
2 x Queen excluder $5.85 = 11.7
1 x Smoker $32
1 x Hive Tool $5.95
1 x Plastic Helment $8.25
1 x Veil $12.35
1 x pair of gloves $20.95
2 x 4 frame NUC (from local honey guy) $85 = $170
Total start cost for new woodware, gear and bees = $507

Wow! I spent more than I wanted but I got 7 gallons of honey the first time I extracted. And does it taste great! I haven't even bought any equipment for extracting I used another local guys extracting setup (so more expense there). There are some cheaper ways but you really have to get some experience or help from a local bee group. Here are some suggestions: build your own boxes, buy used equipment, catch a swarm instead of buying bees, kenya type hive. I'm just in my first year and I barely know what I'm doing - I hooked up with a local group, read books and asked lots of questions.

Let us know how it goes.

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## leoaloha (Apr 18, 2005)

Thats about right. The first go round. You can knock off a couple of dollars by frugal shopping but I would not buy used equipment unless you get your local ag extension agent to gas it. And they will for free but only certain times of the year. If you are handy with power tools you can make the hive components.
look here
http://www.beesource.com/plans/index.htm


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

You don't have to always start a new hive. Complete hives with one or more supers can be had from 100 to 200 dollars each. They are well established hives with honey and pollen stores, rather than starting from scratch. Your state bee inspector or another local beek will normally go with you to inspect for disease and pests, if the seller will allow. If not, you probably don't want his bees.
Then a smoker, hive tool, protective clothing, and you are in business.

You save many dollars and your hives are months ahead of where they would be if you started them new.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Apr 8, 2007)

wow! thanks for all the info!


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

Husband of DirtUnderNails (HOD) says, look at Kenya Top Bar hives, and build your own if your on a budget.

For the hobby beekeeper, it's a good way to go. 

Google for it!

Hod.


----------



## swtucker (Oct 16, 2007)

I mentioned kenya type hive in my previous post too. Anyone have any practical experience with the top bar hive? That would seem to save cost on frames, extractors, etc. I may try to attract a swarm next spring and try that option out but wanted to see if anyone had previous experience. -Shawn


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Sep 29, 2005)

We're going with Kenya top bar hives and so far we've spent $5.00 for used lumber won at auction, $4.00 for two light blue coveralls. 50 cents for a hat, and $10.00 for a used smoker. What's that? Thats......*using my noodle* $19.50. WOW...That's more than I'd thought. pout. I'm building at least two hives this winter, and I'm setting up homemade swarm boxs all over my mother's cattle ranch. I'd LOVE to be able to buy 3lb boxs, and if you can afford it, I'd totally do it, but I can't afford it (like at ALL) so this is what we're trying. grin.

Check out beekeeping boxs at your library before you BUY any!!!! That way you wont waste money on books that just dont make sence to YOU. Some books are better for some people than others. Theres no shame in that. Also theres TONS of info for FREE on the net (though it actully is cheaper to buy a used book off amazon than printing out everything off the web. I am afraid to imagine how much ink I've used printing stuff off the web). Good Luck!!! If you build your own hives post your pics!!!


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

While I don't have any (yet), I know a commercial keeper that has a couple he just started last year. They really build out fast, too. (faster than drawing on foundation, it seems.)

I was going to try a couple this spring when I make some splits, as soon as the new girls give me a queen, I was going to shake some bees down and put a queen in, and see how they compare.

I am also going to try some foundation-less frames in langstroth equip, and see if I can't get to a smaller cell size naturally over a couple generations.

Hubby of Dirtundernails (hod)


----------



## keltink (Nov 30, 2005)

One idea to lower your setup costs - you don't need a bee suit. Go to thrift stores and get heavy duty long-sleeved white shirts. Wear one - or more if the bees are testy - and long pants, preferably light in color. You do need a good veil, or "bonnet" as old-timers in the mountains call them. You can also use latex gloves instead of buying bee-specific gloves.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

You can, quite literally do it for free (making top bar hives with wood starter strips from scrap and feral bees/swarms as you find them).

It takes a lot of time though.

I am doing 4 hives this spring for right around 1100.00. This includes to 2 medium nucs from Brushy Mtn and the supplies to make some swarm capturing gear as well.

4 3lb packages of Italians is going to run me 280.00 through my local club.

I have also "paid" the son of the largest tree service in my area with hunting rights on my property with nuisance tags in return for him calling me to get swarms (allowing me to use their boom truck on site too).

Like anything else there are always a hundred ways to skin a cat. THis is the way I chose to do it because I am planning my 2008 produce schedule and expanding my garden by 2 acres AND trying to get the last part of my horse boarding business locked down and on auto pilot.

Next year I hope to be making a fair number of hives bodies myself during the winter including some experimental 40 and 50 frame Illinois sized hives (that resemble TBHs).

So yeah...once you get started you never stop...and I do not even have bees yet...

...or mentioned extracting equipment (which I have about 1200.00 budgeted for but can also be a WHOLE lot less expensive).


----------



## zealot (Feb 6, 2006)

dirtundernails said:


> Husband of DirtUnderNails (HOD) says, look at Kenya Top Bar hives, and build your own if your on a budget.
> 
> For the hobby beekeeper, it's a good way to go.
> 
> ...


So THAT's where you get the "HOD" handle! I had wondered if it referred to the type of harvest basket known as a "hod".


----------



## Dirtslinger (Feb 10, 2007)

If you're just keeping several hives it isn't worth an extractor, saving a large expense. Easier to crush combs and strain through cheesecloth- free.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The bees cost $65-$80 a nuc

The boxes can be built. Gloves can be the plastic dishwashing gloves: they do work!

Buy the foundation and the frames, though! Also buy the smoker and something to put over your head.


----------

